# to trick you into thinking



## GamblingCamel

I'm sure that I could trick you into thinking that a glass of white grape juice and lime is a good wine.

Com certeza poderia enganar você pensar que uma mistura de suco de uva branca e lima é um bom vinho.

What do you think, foreros?


----------



## englishmania

Acho/Aposto/Tenho a certeza de...

...que te consegui(ri)a fazer pensar que/fazer-te pensar/      levar a pensar/acreditar que...
...que te consegui(ri)a enganar e fazer-te/fazendo-te crer/pensar que...
...que conseguia convencer-te de que...


No more suggestions at the moment...


----------



## machadinho

lime->limão


----------



## anaczz

Quase, quase!
Com certeza poderia enganá-lo e fazê-lo acreditar que uma mistura de suco de uvas brancas e lima é um bom vinho.

Mais natural, no Brasil, seria:
Tenho certeza de que que eu poderia fazer você acreditar que uma  mistura de suco de uvas brancas com limão é um bom vinho.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thanks, Manic. It's been a while since you've translated my EN > PT. You make it seem so easy. I forgot about the verb CONSEGUIR. What a handy verb!

TZ > You and Manic both used an "enganar E fazer" construction.  That's difficult for me to wrap my mind around atm. 
_There's a NYC brawl between 2 girls outside my window. G2G._


----------



## englishmania

Yes, I've noticed that you wrote "enganar você pensar". That's impossible in PT.  
You can say _enganar-te/enganá-lo, fazendo-te/fazendo-o pensar que_... 
or _enganar-te/enganá-lo e fazer-te/fazê-lo pensar_ _que_... 
(EuPT)
_
"conseguiria enganar-te" _
enganar is the infinitive; it can't be followed by another infinitive (_enganar você pensar/enganar-te pensar/enganá-lo pensar_) 

It's hard to explain, huh?
The verb _enganar_ doesn't allow that type of construction. It's enganar alguém or enganar-se (em algo). Just that.

On the other hand, you can say _conseguiria levar-te *a* pensar_  or _conseguiria fazer-te pensar_ 
but not _enganar-te (a) pensar

_


----------



## GamblingCamel

Tenho a sensação que sempre que consigo *engana-lo e faze-lo beber* um biberon de leite simples, ele fica com diarreia ou fezes liquidas, com gases e mal disposto do estomago. será normal?

Um policial disse que a tática para que Dão não resistisse à prisão foi *enganá-lo, fazendo-o pensar *que haveria algum tipo de acordo para deixá-lo livre.


----------



## breezeofwater

Aqui vai uma sugestão, mas talvez tu prefiras PTB? 
Os amigos brasileiros já disseram tudo!!

 Tenho a certeza que eu poderia fazer com que acreditasses que um copo de sumo de uva e lima é um bom vinho!

Portugal: limão é o amerelo e lima é a verdinha

BW


----------



## machadinho

breezeofwater said:


> Portugal: limão é o amerelo e lima é a verdinha


Que cores brasileiras, Breeze! Gostei.

Só para evitar confusão:
Brasil: limão é verdinho, e o limão siciliano é amerelo.


----------



## marta12

Para maior confusão, já existem limas amarelas em Portugal, importadas claro.


----------



## breezeofwater

machadinho said:


> Que cores brasileiras, Breeze! Gostei.
> 
> Só para evitar confusão:
> Brasil: limão é verdinho, e o limão siciliano é amerelo.


Oh là là!! Que confusão!  Vida de lusófonos não é fácil! kkk
*Lima fruto:* 

BW


----------



## Roberto da Mata

GamblingCamel said:


> I'm sure that I could trick you into thinking that a glass of white grape juice and lime is a good wine.
> 
> Com certeza poderia enganar você pensar que uma mistura de suco de uva branca e lima é um bom vinho.
> 
> What do you think, foreros?




Tenho certeza de que te faria pensar que um copo de...


----------



## GamblingCamel

Roberto da Mata said:


> Tenho certeza de que te faria pensar que um copo de...


Welcome to the Forum, Roberto.

You, Ana (Br-Pt), and E.Mania (Eu-Pt) all used "tenho certeza DE que ..." but according to this thread, it seems that some PT speakers omit the DE.


----------



## Joca

Pensei no verbo "engambelar", pouco usado, mas parece bem útil aqui:

I'm sure that I could trick you into thinking that a glass of white grape juice and lime is a good wine.

_Tenho certeza de que poderia te engambelar dizendo que um copo de suco de uva branca e lima é um bom vinho._


----------



## Roberto da Mata

Hello Gambling Camel,

Both 'certeza que' and 'certeza de que' are possible, but the first case is standard portuguese, since "quando se tem certeza, tem-se certeza DE algo". Then the particle "de" must be used also when introducing the next clause. But it is true that Brazilian speakers tend to skip the some particles.


----------



## Roberto da Mata

Roberto da Mata said:


> Hello Gambling Camel,
> Please, reconsider myu last post... certeza de que is standard portuguese: see my retification below...
> Both 'certeza que' and 'certeza de que' are possible, but the first case is non-standard portuguese, since "quando se tem certeza, tem-se certeza DE algo". Then the particle "de" must be used also when introducing the next clause. But it is true that Brazilian speakers tend to skip the some particles.


----------



## breezeofwater

GamblingCamel said:


> Welcome to the Forum, Roberto.
> 
> You, Ana (Br-Pt), and E.Mania (Eu-Pt) all used "tenho certeza DE que ..." but according to this thread, it seems that some PT speakers omit the DE.


Well pointed GC !
I would rather say simply que but we can also say de que in Portugal.
It’s hard to explain why though…
It sounds somewhat redundant to me, but not disturbing really.
BW


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Pensei no verbo "engambelar", pouco usado, mas parece bem útil aqui:
> 
> I'm sure that I could trick you into thinking that a glass of white grape juice and lime is a good wine.
> 
> _Tenho certeza de que poderia te engambelar dizendo que um copo de suco de uva branca e lima é um bom vinho._


Joca, a palavra tem mesmo o -m? Não é engabelar?
BW


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Pensei no verbo "engambelar", pouco usado, mas parece bem útil aqui.



A cartoon from an article about the food industry tricking consumers.

"Querem engambelar a quem????
O leite materno, vejam bem, leite que brota dos seios de uma mulher, já sai contaminado dos agrotóxicos que a Syngenta (e outras mais) vende."


----------



## Joca

breezeofwater said:


> Joca, a palavra tem mesmo o -m? Não é engabelar?
> BW


 
Vou-te responder com outra pergunta:

Não seriam as duas formas corre(c)tas?


----------



## englishmania

A forma correcta é "de que". 
A coisa de que mais gosto. (gostar _de alguma coisa_)
Lembrar-se _de alguma coisa_.
Ter a certeza _de alguma coisa_.

O que acontece é que os falantes omitem muitas vezes esse "de". 
É muitíssimo frequente ouvir "tenho a certeza que..." e ainda mais frequente (!) ouvir "A coisa que mais gosto é...".


----------



## breezeofwater

Joca said:


> Vou-te responder com outra pergunta:
> 
> Não seriam as duas formas corre(c)tas?


Pois é! Agora encontrei no Infopédia:
 engambelar (v. transitivo) = engabelar
BW


----------

